# doves anyone?



## Guest (Aug 7, 2005)

Im getting pretty excited about this upcoming dove season. I think the first day of season I am going to the controlled hunt at fallsville. Anyone else heading out?


----------



## DZimmer_1 (Jul 3, 2005)

I will be out here locally more than likely


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

I sat Sunday on the porch and took pics of a couple hundred flying around in the wheat stubble. Been taking the dogs out the last couple weeks and working them to get them in shape and ready for the 1st. Looks like another great year. Got the deeks cleaned up and the Mojo dove charged and ready. Hoping to do the double whammy, bust some geese one day and then back on the doves the next. lol


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

do you guys eat these dove?


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Wrap bacon around the breast and either smoke it or toss in oven, pan frying will work also. Tough to beat!


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

i just moved to cbus, love to hunt but dont know where to go


----------



## mojo (Apr 12, 2004)

Just got done scouting an area by my place, holding about 60 resident geese all summer and lots of doves passing by. Can't wait.....


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2005)

hey littleking, it might be a little drive for you but if you head over to paintcreek on the opener I think you will more than likely have a chance to get your limit. After the first couple days it slows down over there though. I got a couple limits over there last year though. And then a couple more at Fallsville I think. 
As far as eating them, fillet the breast out, wrap up with an apple slice and bacon, put a toothpick through it and then put it on the grill. YUUUUMMMYY!,


----------



## DZimmer_1 (Jul 3, 2005)

Judgeing by the birds I saw last night, I will be in our little old 9 acre Alfalfa field behind dads house. I hope it is freshly cut before the opener. I probably saw 400 of them out there feeding yesterday  It is surrounded by corn. I will probably also hit some green chopped fields and maybe even the Darke County state hunting area but it gets real crowded


----------



## MATTY DOG (Apr 7, 2005)

Any Good Places Around Mason Ohio. And Do You Guys Use Decoys?


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

I'll be putting out some deeks(dove) along with the Mojo. Of course the full bodies (cans) will be setting around and/or floating sometime during the day, mostly for the early and late feeds and flights. Always fun to split the day up and bust both. Looking to add a few more teal to mix also.


----------



## mojo (Apr 12, 2004)

anyone hunt at resthaven or pickerel creek for doves? those are the two closest places for public hunting around me and they have some fields set up for it. Never tried either one for doves. I imagine they would get rather crowded.


----------



## stumpsitter (Jul 3, 2004)

Love dove hunting. I always go to Deer Creek on opening day. It's a bit crowded, but not that bad. I almost always get my limit. The thing is that it's only a one or two day thing. You may see hundreds the first day, a little less the second, then your lucky to see any after that.


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

Will be back at my pond or up at a friends farm near Utica. If you get tired of the bacon wrap and want something different, just cook over a fairly hot fire on the grill. Cook quickly and just past medium rare. Marinate or not, sauce or not.

The bacon is good, instead of the apple or plain bacon, try splitting a jalapeno or poblano pepper down one side, place over breast so bone side is facing split and then wrap in bacon.


----------



## TexasPete (Apr 26, 2005)

Hopefully I'll be able to get out on my first dove hunt this year!


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

yeah i need to find some places to go. i live out in new albany (wildlife EVERYWHERE) but i dont know anybody to go with or to ask permission from


----------

